# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تغییر اندازه عکس یا آیکون

## dell816

سلام:
چطور میشه اندازه یک عکس vb6را با برنامه تغییر داد؟
1-حجم عکس 2-اندازه اش(طول+عرض)

----------


## parselearn

تغيير اندازه تصوير

----------


## nader.golab

سلام
ممنون
اما وقتی می خوام
ذخیره کنم عکس رو چاپ نمی کنه وفقط زمینه توسی پیکچر باکس ذخیره می شه.

----------


## parselearn

من آزمايش كردم
مشكلي نداره
كد ذخيره رو در دكمه ديگر قرار دهيد و ابتدا تصوير و تغيير اندازه سپس ذخيره كنيد
خاصيت AutoRedraw را فعال كنيد

----------

